# bad permissions (solved)

## sasho23

Hello and firstable I sorry about my bad english.

  Now the problem:

    I moved my gentoo from one partition to another without saving permissions (I´m new).Now when I acces to my system 

it tells me that is READ ONLY.

   So please can anybody show me a link or tell me how to change the permissions of every folder in my system and the most important to tell me which permissions I need to have for every folder (talking about default system permissions)

 Thanks in advise.I am waiting your help.  :Razz: Last edited by sasho23 on Fri Feb 02, 2007 8:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## massimo

Could it be that the partition you want to write to is mounted read-only?

----------

## sasho23

Nooo it was my error  :Embarassed: 

I did not create teh /proc and /tmp.Now is ok, but with another problem.can´t accses in kde like user: 

 tells me something about kstartupconfig

If I am like root and do: startx everything is fine, but I need my user???

            any idea???

----------

## ticho

 *sasho23 wrote:*   

> Nooo it was my error 
> 
> I did not create teh /proc and /tmp.Now is ok, but with another problem.can´t accses in kde like user: 
> 
>  tells me something about kstartupconfig
> ...

 

Hm, googling for "kstartupconfig something" did not yield any usable result... Perhaps if you posted the actual error...

----------

## sasho23

Hi again.the error is in X mode and after I type my username and passwd and tells exactly:

  "Could not start kstartupconfig.Check your installation."

 and that´s all.I reemerge kdebase-startkde and nothing.Don´t know where to search.HELP!!!

----------

## massimo

What gives you ls -la /home?

----------

## sasho23

here is my tux ~ # ls -la /home

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> total 12
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Jan 28 00:19 .
> ...

 

----------

## bunder

 *sasho23 wrote:*   

> here is my tux ~ # ls -la /home
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> total 12
> ...

 

chown -R sasho23:users sasho23

chmod -R 750 sasho23

cheers

----------

## sasho23

ole ole oleeeee.

                  Thanks all of you so much.  :Very Happy: 

----------

